# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Преданные из Курджиново

## Аникина Ирина

Харе Кришна! Преданные из Курджиново, отзовитесь! Расскажите, как у вас там? Много ли семей преданных? Есть ли с детьми? Есть ли община? Есть ли нама-хатты? Воскресные программы? Расскажите о вашей жизни. О климате. Сильно ли жарко, сухо? Чем преданные занимаются? Как зарабатывают?

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Ищем место в сельской местности, где преданные собираются вместе и общаются на духовные темы, а не живут сами по себе. С хорошим климатом и природой.Посоветуйте, если кто-нибудь знает такие места и способ связи с преданными из этих мест. Расскажите о Курджиново.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В Курджиново хорошо пенсионерам и тем, кто очень любит трудиться на земле.
Климат хороший, но по ночам холодней, чем на равнине. Влажность и атмосферное давление может не каждому подойти, поэтому сначала надо поехать, пожить.
Молодые ездят на заработки в города.

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Спасибо за ответ. Харе Кришна. "Сначала надо поехать, пожить"... не получится. Поэтому тщательно изучаем информацию от разных преданных. Климат, это важно. Но общение с теми, кто рядом - еще важнее. Ничего не сказали о жизни преданных :-(.

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Может дадите контакты еще нескольких преданных, с которыми можно будет пообщаться, спасибо :-).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мы уехали оттуда 7 лет назад, поэтому подробностей не знаю .  В те времена общины там не было, обычная деревня, где преданные покупали дома. Хороший храм. В основном преданные собирались тогда только на воскресные программы. 
Много семей приезжают-уезжают.
Обязательно сначала надо посмотреть!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Контакты попробую найти и напишу вам.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

О Курджиново хорошо знает один из наших старейших преданных Вишвамитра прабху у него там квартира в трёхэтажном доме. Позвоните Ашрае прабху он совсем недавно туда переехал: 8-906-957-2214. Ашрая прабху это прославленный гардеробщик в храме на Беговой и Динамо.

Сам я там был в марте 2005 года. Было снежно, ночью до -10, а днем таяло и было около нуля. Да, действительно пенсионеры там тогда были самыми обеспеченными, ну и те преданные которые занимались картинным бизнесом. А летом там есть один месяц, который можно назвать чем-то вроде сезона дождей. Там два храма в Курджиново и в Ершово. Тогда в Ершовском храме человек 30-60 собралось на Гаурапурниму.

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Спасибо, большое всем, кто ответил :-). Спасибо за контакты, Валентин! Уже общаюсь с разными преданными, картина более-менее становится ясной :-). Пока не разочаровалась по описанию. Главное - найти там себя :-). Харе Кришна!!!!!

----------


## Геннадий

Ирина, поделитесь пожалуйста тем что вам удалось узнать о Курджиново и жизни преданных там.

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Пишу все, что услышала о Курджиново. "Курджиново - посёлок в Урупском районе Карачаево-Черкессии; расположен на правом берегу р.Большая Лаба." "В горах очень красивые места." (По фото мне напоминает Алтай, ведь я из Сибири). "Много семей преданных,ходят друг к другу в гости. Климат хороший, растет все, что ни посади. Курджиново - лучшее место на Краснодаре" "Два храма, часто проходят праздники". Дома есть недорогие, одна семья недавно приехала. Приобрели небольшой домик за 150 000 с участком 20 соток.Теперь строятся.  Есть контактный телефон риэлтэра 8 988 605 94 33, 8 909 494 92 96 (Наталья, она преданная).  "Преданных с детьми не так много, но есть. Возраст детей дошкольный и школьный. Курджиново, на самом деле, посёлок достаточно большой. Тут целых три школы. Поэтому удалённость от школы будет зависеть от места где живёшь. У нас школа в пяти минутах ходьбы. А преданные живут ещё и за рекой Лаба, в посёлке Ершов, поэтому храма два. Один в Курджиново и один в Ершове. В субботу программа проходит в Курджиново, а в воскресенье в Ершове. Праздники проходят по очереди то в одном храме, то в другом. Праздники тут просто шикарные." "в воскресеньеу нас был региональный секретарь - Васуман прабху. Собирались лидеры и постановили, что общины у нас пока нет, её нужно создавать, а пока что есть три нама-хатты. Утренние программы регулярно проходят в Курджиновском храме и в нама-хатте у Враджавиласа прабху. В Ершовском храме утренние программы тоже хотят сделать ежедневными, но пока не получается. Отношения с преданными лично у меня хорошие Но вообще между преданными есть разные отношения, можно сказать, что тут представлен весь спектр отношений. Жизнь в деревне это очень близкие отношения с людьми. Все про всех всё знают, поэтому тут не получается иметь комфортных отношений. Проявляются те отношения, какие есть на самом деле Климат тут горный. Поэтому, летом даже при сильной жаре внизу, в Краснодарском крае, тут несколько прохладней. И вечерами жара сменяется прохладой. Нам, как людям с севера, это очень даже нравится. Однако, в связи с этим есть некоторые особенности огородных работ Зимой же даже при сильных морозах внизу, тут температура выше. Температура в основном не опускается ниже - 5 . Но бывают снежные заносы. Вообще места тут неплохие и по экологии , и по живописности. Однако, люди, конечно же, прикладывают немалые усилия в разрушительной деятельности. Вырубают реликтовые леса, выбирают с реки песчаный камень и естественно сваливают мусор в самых удобных для себя местах. Приобрести дом или взять участок в аренду с последующим выкупом можно. Цены встречаются самые разные от 400000 и до нескольких миллионов (оформление участка естественно дешевле). Всё будет зависеть от места и от того, что собственно за дом продают. Цены всё время растут. Когда мы приехали, всё было ещё очень дёшево. С оформлением документов проблем не должно быть - одна преданная тут работает риэлтором. Да, самое важное - работу тут найти достаточно сложно. Этот вопрос стоит как следует обдумать, что бы не оказаться потом в сложном положении." "Тут достаточно небольшого заработка. Я сейчас получаю порядка десяти тысяч в месяц. Жена не работает. Ещё + детские и нам хватает." "Приехать и пожить тут не стоит таких уже больших денег. Можно у кого-то из преданных остановиться. Но это может того стоить... Впринципе этот приезд можно совместить с выбором домика или участка." "Сейчас мы получаем опыт строительства дома из соломенных блоков. Враджавилас прабху думает запустить их в "массовое производство". Так что сможете при желании использовать этот опыт в строительстве." "В общем-то мы на огороде выращиваем примерно то же самое, что и у себя на севере т.е. картошку, морковь, свёклу, капусту, кабачки, зелень с той только разницей, что тут можно при желании два урожая картошки вырастить. Так же растёт кукуруза, тыква, огурцы и помидоры, которые требуют по крайней мере навеса, поскольку из-за перепада температур выпадает обильная роса. Есть клубника, смородина, крыжовник, яблоки, груши, сливы, персик, виноград, грецкие орехи, фундук. Фруктовые деревья приносят обильный урожай через год, косточковые как то вишня и черешня чувствуют себя тут не очень хорошо. Преданные эксперементируют с экзотикой - в принципе много чего ещё растёт, но нам пока не до эксперементов. А преданные обычно готовы поделиться своими достижениями, так что будете тут всё увидите... Пальмы, к сожалению не растут " "при наличии своего транспорта могое тут становиться весьма доступным - дороги в Кранодарском крае лучшие в России." "Я уже писал что по выходным большие программы в субботу в Курджиново, а в Воскресенье в Ершове. А утренние программы (мангалаарати - класс Шримад Бхагаватам) каждый день в Курджиновском храме и у Враджавиласа прабху. В Ершовском храме не каждый день. Программ нама-хатт как принято в городах у нас нет." "А утренние программы - в 4.15 Мангалаарати, Туласипуджа, чтение Харе Кришна махамантры,7.15 приветствие Божеств, Гуру пуджа и Класс Шримад Бхагаватам " "Васуман прабху наш региональный секретарь."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ирина, Харе Кришна, расскажите, пожалуйста, как там в Курджиново-Ершово?

----------


## Олегова

Курджиново - село в Урупском районе Карачаево-Черкесской республики РФ.
 Село расположено в западной части КЧР, на границе с Краснодарским краем, на левом берегу реки Большая Лаба (составляющая Кубани).
 Курджиново состоит из районов: Теплое, Дубки, Центр, Псемен, Мостовая поляна, Бескес. В селе есть 2 средние (полные) и 3 "неполных" школы, детский сад "Дубок", больница, церковь, Дом культуры, пекарня.
 Из промышленных предприятий можно отметить Дробильно-сортировочный завод ООО "Рустона".
Правительство КЧР и ЗАО "Рустона" в ближайшее время готовят жителям еще один "сюрприз". В качестве следующего этапа деятельности этой компании планируется строительство цементного завода в двух километрах от села Курджиново. Компания планирует построить завод по производству цемента производительностью свыше миллиона тонн в годи ряд предприятий по производству других строительных материалов - извести, сухих строительных смесей, облицовочного камня. Так что жителям остается ждать новых карьеров, цементной пыли и прочих дополнительных "возможностей", сокращающих их жизнь и подрывающих здоровье.
Если этот процесс глобальной индустриализации района села Курджиново не остановить, не так далеко время, когда он перестанет быть местом, пригодным для нормальной жизни.
 Преимущественно населенный пункт состоит из частных домов (мазанки, меньше деревянных и кирпичных).
 В Курджиново живут представители разных конфессий - православные христиане, мусульмане, Свидетели Иеговы, кришнаиты.
Субъект РФ - Карачаево-Черкесская республика
Муниципальный район -Урупский
Высота над уровнем моря - 794 м
Население - 5994 жителей (2010 г)

----------


## Олегова

Аверина Марина Павловна
Курджиново дремучее, замшелое, корявое:
Дубы с сухими кронами, грибы на чинарях.
Под грушами, под сливами, под крышами дырявыми,
При окнах нараспашку, распахнутых дверях.

Кружатся над Курджиновым большие птицы чёрные,
Рекой животворящей, струится травный дух.
И бродят неприкаянно коровы беспризорные,
Из-под коряги дряхлой подснежники растут.

Зажглась звезда вечерняя лампадкой над Курджиновым,
Закатный луч, чуть тлеет над кромкой синих гор.
Обломки скал, похожие на города старинные,
Холодны и бесстрастны весне наперекор.

Курджиново – зелёный, древесный и цветущий,
Нарциссово- сиренево – шиповниковый рай.
Звенящим птичьим эхом, манящий и зовущий,
Под своды храма леса, в весну и новый май.
ИДЕАЛЬНОЕ МЕСТО ДЛЯ САМОСОЗЕРЦАНИЯ

----------


## Красовский

Как лучше добраться в Курджиново из Москвы?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Как лучше добраться в Курджиново из Москвы?


На самолете до Минвод, а оттуда на такси.

Или прямым автобусом Москва-Нальчик.

----------


## Красовский

Наверное есть и другие варианты

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

спасиБог за стихи,только вот слово Самосозерцание стоило бы заменить на "ХареКришна-пение",а не просто созерцание самого себя,даже на уровне освобожденной души,АТМЫ...а корявые дубы уже почти все на дрова пошли...Молодым семьям лучше в Ершовке устраиваться,а вот пожилым,тем более пенсионерам,где угодно..однако я предпочитаю подальше от центра(Курджиново-2 или Теплое)..по-поводу строительства завода в 2 км -еще??? однако,это никак не мешает воспеванию Святых Имен...зато подальше от""цивилизаций""..Однако,есть еще места в Алтайском крае и по-тише и по-дальше(только прохладнее).страна большая и выбор большой.Главное,что деревенские условия жизни и друзья-КРИШНАиты...удачи всем на Пути,чтоб Милость Господа Чайтаньи обрести!!!

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

есть варианты поездом доо Армавира,оттуда автобус до Курджиново..в Москве подробнее можно распросить ученика Шрипада Мукунды Махараджи-Сарвамангала даса,он в Курджиново приезжает 1-2 раза в год на машине..тел.8-925 -479--70-87
или 8-916-877-99-59

а Нама-хатты планируют проводить и Враджавилас Прабху в Ершово и Ванамали-гопал Прабху в Курджиново(в купленном доме Ядураджи Пр.).в этом деле у Ванамали-гопала большой опыт еще в Самаре,откуда он перебрался в Курджиново...Весна побуждает все к движению вперед и к Харе Кришна нас зовет!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Поездом можно ещё до Белореченска и далее автобусом.

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

поклоны КРИШНАитам!вчера узнал,что от метро"Красногвардейская" идет автобус до Черкесска
 и останавливается в Курджиново на перекрестке...за сутки можно доехать..или поездом до Черкесска и далее автобусом..
удачи на Пути!

----------


## Красовский

> спасиБог за стихи,только вот слово Самосозерцание стоило бы заменить на "ХареКришна-пение",а не просто созерцание самого себя,даже на уровне освобожденной души,АТМЫ...а корявые дубы уже почти все на дрова пошли...Молодым семьям лучше в Ершовке устраиваться,а вот пожилым,тем более пенсионерам,где угодно..однако я предпочитаю подальше от центра(Курджиново-2 или Теплое)..по-поводу строительства завода в 2 км -еще??? однако,это никак не мешает воспеванию Святых Имен...зато подальше от""цивилизаций""..Однако,есть еще места в Алтайском крае и по-тише и по-дальше(только прохладнее).страна большая и выбор большой.Главное,что деревенские условия жизни и друзья-КРИШНАиты...удачи всем на Пути,чтоб Милость Господа Чайтаньи обрести!!!


Возле Бийска в Верхней Чемровке,например

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> или поездом до Черкесска и далее автобусом..


Разве поезд Москва-Черкеск не отменен?

----------


## olega

Есть автобус Москва(метро Автозаводская) — Черкесск,проходит через Курджиново,очень легкий способ

----------


## sakshi gopal das

А кто может сказать, какой там есть интернет и какого качества, скорости?

----------


## Ваджаянти д.д.

Проще всего или автобусом прямым Москва- Черкесск или самолетом до Краснодара, а там автобус раз в день до Курджиново.

----------


## Ваджаянти д.д.

Сейчас там все есть, что и в любом поселке... Развитая достаточно инфраструктура, интернет тоже есть разный. Газификация пока в планах. С работой как и всегда сложно. Хорошо если есть какие-то пособия/ пенсия или пассивный доход.  Ну или как часто, сдача жилья в городе. Ну или кто с работы на своей земле живет. А так, вся работа в городе. Но если не об этом, то реки... Горы... Красота, чистота... Два храма. Много преданных. Программы, праздники, гуру летом приезжают и другие старшие преданные круглый год бывают. Так же курсы киртана и владения игрой на мриданге, фисгармонии, караталах... Много гостей разных... Отличное место. Простая жизнь...

----------


## Ваджаянти д.д.

https://vk.com/kurdjinovo_krishnalila

----------

